# Watchers of the Throne: The Emperor's Legion by Chris Wraight



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

This has just been revealed.










Oh. My. GOD-EMPEROR! I NEED THAT!!



Black Library said:


> The Adeptus Custodes are the Emperor's praetorian guard, the defenders of Terra and watchers over the Golden Throne. But when a threat arises, they and their Sisters of Silence allies may find themselves pressed almost beyond endurance…
> 
> The Custodian Guard have stood watch over the Emperor's Palace on Terra since the foundation of the Imperium. Charged with protecting the Master of Mankind from all threats, within and without, their fearsome resolve is renowned throughout the galaxy, and their golden armour is the last thing that a would-be assassin or saboteur will ever see. Alongside the Null-maidens of the Sisters of Silence, who are anathema to psykers and sorcerers alike, there is no threat to the Golden Throne that they alone cannot vanquish... until now.


So not a sequel to Carrion Throne but rather a stand-alone adventure featuring the Custodes and Sisters of Silence in modern day 40k, this is a must buy for me and with that incredibly gorgeous cover there's no doubt i'll be pre-ordering that the very second it's available!!


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

That looks mighty fine!
Thankfully next month and the month after theres only 1 LE per month!


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Those LE's are expensive but worthy for me. I like books. And what I like about these as well is paper. It's thick and feels great when turning pages.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

just became available on black library. Curiously enough, the price got halved upon purchase, and i only paid 13ish euro in total, including two eshorts i had been eyeing.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Brother Lucian said:


> just became available on black library. Curiously enough, the price got halved upon purchase, and i only paid 13ish euro in total, including two eshorts i had been eyeing.


The limited edition halved in price? It didn't for me. Which edition did you buy?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Knockagh said:


> The limited edition halved in price? It didn't for me. Which edition did you buy?


ebook version, sorry, should have mentioned it.

and I just finished it, breathtakingly epic. answers a long range of long held questions.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Whats the balance fighting to dialogue/story?

I'm really hoping we get a good look again at another aspect of imperial society, not just a fight on earth. But I have great faith in Chris!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

id say two thirds story, to one third battles. Theres lots of politicizing with the high lords of terra, and a great look at the highlords in 40k, the state of the custodians in 40k and the state of the sisters of silence. Theres 3 story arcs, which eventually converge at the second siege of terra and the aftermath. Viewed from the eyes of the senate doorkeeper, a custodian and a sister of silence.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Sounds great! Can't wait. I ordered the limited ed, so I will likely have to wait until everyone has read the book before they get round to sending it out. Glad it's going to be worth the wait though


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Regarding Carrion throne and a certain problem discovered there, which is continued in this book.

Strong spoiler



It was actually not the golden throne itself that was failing, but the link to the astronomican. And when it goes dark, it leads to the second siege of terra. A level 8 delegation of mechanicum descends to the inner workings of the throne and restores the astronomican link after about a month of blackout.

Makes me imagine that either the knowledge of how to replace a fuse in 40k has become all but forgotten, or that the ritual act itself takes a month to complete, hah.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Started reading the eBook last evening... And I did not catch any sleep before it was finished. Simply put it was excellent from start to end. I will have to go back and re-read it, probably along with _Black Legion_, before calling it my favourite book of the year so far, but it is assuredly in my top 3.



When the Custodian and a squad of Grey Knights just tore into the 88 Cohorts of Khornate daemons and started ripping things to shreds is probably the most badass thing ever. 

Also, ADB = Diocletian Exemplar confirmed.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

While it's a stand-alone novel, is there any crossover with The Carrion Throne?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes. 



Navradaran is one of the side characters.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Started reading the eBook last evening... And I did not catch any sleep before it was finished. Simply put it was excellent from start to end. I will have to go back and re-read it, probably along with _Black Legion_, before calling it my favourite book of the year so far, but it is assuredly in my top 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely one of my top three novels of the year as well. It was fantastic right from word one, loved all the details and in-depth looks into the Custodes, Lords of Terra, Sisters of Silence, Terra (which is proving to be a really great setting for novels, both this and Carrion Throne are really atmospheric) and what happens later on.




For me the most badass moment was when the Ten Thousand march again, and you just know the Daemons have lost then and there. But my favourite moment had to be when Valerian and Aleya storm the Black Legion ship and start massacring the traitors. And of course when Guilliman arrives and brings the spirit of the Great Crusade with him, boards the ship rather than destroy it and saves them. Guilliman does things the right way, not the easy way.




LotN


----------

